# Grain Prices and Farmlands



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One individuals thought on the price of grain and farmland values.....be sure and read the comment at the bottom entitled "Nonsense".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/grain-farm-incomes-wont-dictate-farml_5-ar44875


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So they now call it the New Era? And land prices can't fall,lol.

In the 80's they called it the New Plateau and said they could not drop because they didn't make anymore.It was on the front cover of PCA /federal land bank magazine right before the crash.what is Agstar today.Iwish I would of saved that magazine and framed it.

Farmland prices here dropped at least 66% in the 80's.I seen many go broke mortgage geeing pd for ground to buy 3k ground only to loose it all when land fell below 1,000 acre.Not enough equity forced them to sell.

Absolutely no way land will stay at 10,000 here with 3.25 corn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats why we were hoping it'd be a few years before the farm came up that we were offered. Probably never see $1200/acre again like what we paid for the property west of us, but really can't see paying $8700/acre with $3 corn either. Just doesn't pencil out if your being honest with yourself.


----------

